# Looking for some insight



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I live in an apartment complex that has a private 10 acre lake that has very good populations of Bass, HUGE catfish, HUGE carp, some gar, and I've seen a couple pike and musky finning. Oh, and of course there are gills and the like.

I try to fish the lake every night (9-10pm) with my Mann's Wakebait. Same color, same swivel, same knot.

A few nights ago I fished after a hard rain (lasted 20 minutes) had come through about 10 minutes before I started. I could not keep the fish off my wakebait. Landed 15 LM Bass in 30 minutes and had so many boils I stopped counting.

Tonight, the weather was overcast clear until 2pm, then sunny the rest of the day. Temperature was probably 5 degrees cooler than the rainy day was. I fished the same time frame, same everything... didn't get one hit the whole time out there.

Here's my thoughts:
On days with consistent weather, should I be looking to throw deeper baits? I initially thought that depth didn't matter a whole lot after it got dark enough for bass to roam around.

I should have also mentioned that this lake doesn't really set up well for fishing diving crankbaits. The first 30' of the lake is maybe knee deep, then there is a very nice drop off. ALL of my fish have come from that ridge.

Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

Just my 2cents but it could be that the heavy rain oxygenated the shallow water enought to get that bass to move up a little shallower. I would suggest throwing a carolina or texas rigged worm past the drop off adn work it slowly back to the bank. I would also try a black spinnerbait with a colorado blade after dark. Cast is out as far as you can and reel only fast enough to keep it off the bottom. I love to fish for bass this way at night. Some of the strikes you get are unreal. Good luck.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Fish4life has a good point, unless the pond has a running fountain in it (some complexes have them) oxygen could very well be an issue. Its also possible that the fish are becoming conditioned to the wake bait (sound, vibration, size, etc) Your pond sounds like a great place to try a floating worm, small spook, jitterbug, pop'r, and the like for a more subtle approach. A fluke might also get the call or a shallow running swimbait and of coarse a buzzbait too. I would mix it up a bit and have a follow-up bait handy like a weightless Senko for those blow-ups that miss topwaters. Hope this helps.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

buy a good set of hip waders and walk out 25'


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

its simply that a front came through. The fish were shallow and active during the front. After the front went through the bluebird skies come in they shut off. Happens all the time. Just try to fish the day of the front rather than the day after.

Glad to see you like your wakebait


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

The weather the day you were catching them on the wakebait surely had the smaller baitfish actively out looking for food, which probably had the bass doing the same thing. On hotter days use a shakey head on the bottom.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

For professional hands on advice, you should invite your new best friend, lakeslouie!


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

sounds like wolfhook ties alot of knots when he fishes. lol i do too. throw the whole arsenal at em. then come back and realize i had em with the first bait just gave in before they did.


----------

